# February 13' Official COTM Winner Smurfenstein



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*February 13' Winner 
Smurfenstein

*​*
Ellie the Mountain Warrior

Name: Justin
Location: San Jose, CA
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LS
Stock Options: Connectivity Package (USB port)

Modifications

Exterior: Blacked out Chrome, CruzeTalk decals, Thule roof rack/Fairing/Snowboard carrier

Interior: Custom Vinyl Seats, Image Dynamic IDQ10v3 D4 (x2), Hifonics Brutus 1200w amp, Custom sub box by XtremeRevolution

Engine: Injen SRI/CAI, Trifecta Tune, Spark Plugs re-gapped to .29

Suspension/Wheels: Ultra Racing Front strut/Rear tower braces, Styluz M537 Satin black (18x8.5" +40), Nitto Motivo (235/45/18)

Future Plans: Rally Armor mud flaps, KSport Coilovers, Whiteline front & rear sway bars, Magnaflow dual exit exhaust, body kit, Whole car dipped, Another set of wheels (still debating on this)

*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well deserved! Congrats!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hopefully I can get the exhaust done before June so I can enter it in wekfest down in LA.

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done sir.:goodjob:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. Congrats on a really nice looking car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Must've been a close call huh?

Congrats smurf


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude...

We have the same name, and our car is named the same thing.

Creepy.

That said, I like your car...very tastefully done.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats dude


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Dude...
> 
> We have the same name, and our car is named the same thing.
> 
> ...


Well they say, great minds think alike. And then theres just coincidence... Creepy, creepy coincidence.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations J, I knew you'd pull ahead. Now tint those windows and get some springs mang.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats dude!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on the win.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Lookin good!! I think we need to do something about those tiny Cruzetalk decals. I cant see it in any of your pics.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This car is sick!!!!!!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

i aspire to acheive this level of greatness with my silver cruze

congrats!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

phantomknight321 said:


> i aspire to acheive this level of greatness with my silver cruze
> 
> congrats!


I need to aspire to achieve your level of exterior carbon fiber vinyl instead of plastidip xD.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratz Smurf

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

How much for the roof rack? I love how it looks with it!


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> How much for the roof rack? I love how it looks with it!


+ 1


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> How much for the roof rack? I love how it looks with it!


$330 for the rack ordered through your dealer, and $100 for the fairing from Thule or any of their dealers(got mine at REI).


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

330? Not bad right? It gives the car such a nice look. Easy to install?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> 330? Not bad right? It gives the car such a nice look. Easy to install?


Very easy, only takes about 10-20 minutes to piece it together and install.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

